# Hinata line drawing



## hinata_lover (Nov 19, 2005)

Just a simple line drawing of hinata semi profile...  I know not colored... I am lazy what can I say... feel free to color it if you like... if wanted will send high res on request for coloring.



critique away... please!


----------



## BlackBeret (Nov 20, 2005)

It looks very nice.


----------



## lo-blo (Nov 20, 2005)

I think it's adorable!
Hinata's my favorite female character--I like all the good guys, but Hinata just stands out, don't you agree? The other girl characters can be annoying/conceited/boring at times, but Hinata is always her adorable, shy self! Don't get me wrong, I like all the good characters, but the other 3 female genin can get annoying occasionally.

Anyway, I love your Hinata drawing!


----------



## hinata_lover (Nov 20, 2005)

agree 100% lotus... glad you like my picture


----------



## Biohazard (Nov 20, 2005)

looks really good and clean.

(lotus, ur avatar gave me the "wtf" expression. XD)


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks very nice 
she looks sad :sad
but its very good


----------



## shizuru (Nov 20, 2005)

thats great keep it up


----------



## hinata_lover (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks all for the nice comments


----------



## nt90 (Nov 20, 2005)

wow looks awesome . nice work.


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, I think that you have done an excellent job in portraying Hinatas personality.


----------



## Shinji-san (Nov 20, 2005)

Excellent job on the drawing. I can't draw at all.


----------



## Echo (May 29, 2006)

Wow thats really good!


----------



## Ruri (May 29, 2006)

Moving to the Naruto fanart section. ^_^


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 29, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (May 29, 2006)

Great job there!
You got Hinata spot on while putting in it your own style!
Keep it up!


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2006)

Very nice job!  You draw Hinata really well! Keep it up! *reps*


----------



## Astronaut (May 30, 2006)

aw.
its so cute.
<3333


----------



## Tougoozi (May 30, 2006)

it looks nice, why is she sad


----------



## Vantri (May 30, 2006)

Very nice, i wish i could draw her like that ^^'
Keep it up


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 30, 2006)

Nice lines. Very clean as well. Great job


----------



## Amelia-chan (May 30, 2006)

Yeha, that's great.  
Hope, we'll see more of your art.


----------



## Abscon (May 30, 2006)

Good work... Wish I could draw like that...
Did you copy that from the anime or manga? 
Still really good, even if you did..


----------



## Dommy (May 30, 2006)

That's really clean and nice.  Do you intend to colour it? \^^/


----------



## Emma (May 30, 2006)

Great job  I like it alot, Looks like it's just come out of the show ^^; You draw her really well, Keep it up!


----------



## shadowwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

it very cool!


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice, I think yu got that from a manga, I can see the leftover lines from the biggining of the sketch so I doubt it's traced... yu could of colored it little thought, like color her hair black at least


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## yellinyellow (Jun 2, 2006)

That is so cute! ^^ I love the smoothness of tha line flow : 3 Great job


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 3, 2006)

God line art,she looks really cute~


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 3, 2006)

Its nice, keep it up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

I can color it later on tonight since I need some more practice.  It's a really good line art piece.


----------



## wraithguardstar (Jun 3, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Hearts hinata


----------



## Cixelsyd (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Hinata_Lover,

Very nice drawing, it definatly captures her look, good job!!!  

I agree with ℓ??μ5 Бℓ?55?m, Hinata is definatly the best female character. She is so cute in her shyness, and not like the other girls. I really like her hair shape, its very cool, it would be fun to model. I think Hinata will be my first female model.

Maybe I could get you to draw me some good front/side reference to model it from, that would be cool!!!  

Keep up the good work!!!  


Matt


----------



## hinata_lover (Jun 5, 2006)

wow thanks for all the good feedback...  will have to crack out my pencils and ink again.


----------



## Killua1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice, one of the better Hinata drawings ive seen


----------



## volk (Jun 8, 2006)

Great work! I love you drawing!


----------



## Diamondlovesu (Jun 8, 2006)

love the art work! good job


----------



## L (Aug 26, 2006)

holey #%$! nice job!!!!!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 26, 2006)

Very good, very clean sketch.  I like it


----------



## PsyBomb (Aug 26, 2006)

Awww, why so sad? I like "Hinata-happy" and "Hinata-hopeful" much better 

Anyway, superior work here. Simple, clean, and expressive, even before color.


----------

